# Big Red Cats



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow man that looked like an epic great time. Rossland is only like an 1 hr ish from where I live so it was nice to see local terrain. No offense but I was happy to see you guys falling now and then as I am hopefully getting a few free days up at Bald Face and didn't want to feel like the jack ass that fell down a few times. Anyways, thanks a lot for sharing! I loved it!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya it was a lot of fun. 

Don't worry about falling, everyone does. 

Is bald face heli or cat?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> ya it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Don't worry about falling, everyone does.
> 
> Is bald face heli or cat?


Bald Face is heli access to the lodge, then cat from there. My boss went for a few days this year and said it was the best few days of his life. I really hope I can get up there next year! Bald Face


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya that would be wicked.

The riding wasn't super different then riding at a good resort but it was like the best runs of your life but every run. The conditions were amazing every run.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Embeded the video for you.

Looks like a good time to me. Cat Skiing is a nice luxury and it's also nice to not have to carry as much gear as you do as say if you are going splitboarding for the day. Plus you don't have to burn your quads up and down. Though I like doing that, but it's not for every one. 

Bald Face cat skiing looks amazing. So does the Monashees.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thx for embedding.

Luxury is right lol, i think we got a pretty good deal and it was still around the $200 dollar mark. I bought a split a little while ago so i hope to get more good days in the back country next year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

$200/day? That's pretty good


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i think it was closer to $250 not %100 sure. I think the guy that organized it got us a discount.


----------

